# Winners at Ann Arbor?!



## Oldbikes (Apr 29, 2014)

I cast my votes for Classic Bike(s) of the year but left before they were announced!  Restored and preserved winners?!  Anyone?


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 30, 2014)

CBOY-Tom Hearns maroon '36 Super Streamline, Nate Pence runner-up w/'36 green Super Streamline Best Preserved-name? (left w/new owner) 41 Huffman Topflite, runner-up Larkin Little '38 camel back Twin Flex (Airflyte). V/r Shawn


----------



## OldRider (Apr 30, 2014)

Looks like the Huffman's cleaned house


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 30, 2014)

OldRider said:


> Looks like the Huffman's cleaned house




just what I was thinking!
Shelbys must be just too rare for any to show up...


----------



## Oldnut (Apr 30, 2014)

OldRider said:


> Looks like the Huffman's cleaned house




Sounds like those darn huffmans took all of the marbles hmm


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 30, 2014)

I may need to break out my Super Streamline for next year and make a run at it. V/r Shawn


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Apr 30, 2014)

*bike of the year. ....?*

It should be called "prewar balloon tire" bike of the year.  I can't remember the last time any love was given to any thing else. A family original paramount was not one of the two best "preserved"? Also would it make sense to have a separate class for the "themed" bicycle?  Oh well,  Not my show. Have to respect the decisions made.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm just curious who/how the judging is done for CBOY. I know the other classes its peoples choice. Who makes up the judges for CBOY? Is there any established criteria or simply subjective? V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 30, 2014)

*Classic Bike of the Year Winners*

For those that want to keep score! V/r Shawn

Classic Bike of the Year
2014-1936 Dayton (Huffman) Super Streamline
2013-1940 Dayton (Huffman) Mainliner (lit, big tank)
2012-1941 Firestone (Colson) Super Cruiser
2011-1913 Pope
2010-1941 Airflyte (Huffman) Single Flex
2009-1939 Colson Commander
2008-1939 Colson Commander
2007-1939 Shelby Airflos (Speedlines) boys and girls pair
2006-1940 Dayton (Huffman) Twin Flex
2005-1950 Rollfast (H.P. Snyder) Hopalong Cassidy
2004-1937 Roadmaster (CWC) Supremes boys and girls pair
2003-1940 Firestone Airflex (Huffman) Twin Flex
2002-1938 Elgin (Westfield) Robin shaft drive
2001-1939 Hawthorne (CWC) Zep
2000-1937 Mercury (Murray) pod bike


----------



## chitown (Apr 30, 2014)

Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> It should be called "prewar balloon tire" bike of the year.  I can't remember the last time any love was given to any thing else. A family original paramount was not one of the two best "preserved"? Also would it make sense to have a separate class for the "themed" bicycle?  Oh well,  Not my show. Have to respect the decisions made.




It is called the Ann Arbor _*CLASSIC*_ bicycle show. And as we all know uncle Leon has determined that Classic refers to the Balloon Tire era bike and none other. But these things shouldn't keep people from showing such bikes as an original paramount or any other non-balloon bike. It would get really boring really fast if it was a balloon tire bike only parade/show. If that were the case we would have never seen cabe owner Scott's amazing TOC Dayton with spherical hubs that he brought a couple years ago or Patric's wild suspension Flying Merkel! Sorry I wasn't able to make it this year but hoping to make it next year. I really want to see more pics of the '17 Merkel! That machine looked pretty sweet!


----------



## frankster41 (Apr 30, 2014)

*Merkel?*

What happened to the Merkel?


----------



## slick (Apr 30, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> just what I was thinking!
> Shelbys must be just too rare for any to show up...




No, its just the fact that Shelbys get ridden , not shown. 
That one beautiful speedline that  was there just didn't get the monthly Speedline memo. Ride today. 

Proof of that is the Team Shelby invasion which is happening again in Long Beach at the Cyclone Coaster ride on sunday July 6th. Better yet, there is a 4th of July parade also nearby so you can flaunt those Shelbys there also.  Be there, or ride a Huffman.


----------



## dougfisk (Apr 30, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> just what I was thinking!
> Shelbys must be just too rare for any to show up...




I was thinking maybe Shelby owners are more self-assured in their choices, and as such, are not needful of reassurance or confirmation from others...   :eek:


*Ride Huffy...*


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 30, 2014)

dougfisk said:


> I was thinking maybe Shelby owners are more self-assured in their choices, and as such, are not needful of reassurance or confirmation from others...   :eek:
> 
> 
> *Ride Huffy...*




Oh Doug, that must be it. there's just no other reason I can think of.
nice Huffy by the way, what did the Shelby of that year look like?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 30, 2014)

slick said:


> No, its just the fact that Shelbys get ridden , not shown.
> That one beautiful speedline that  was there just didn't get the monthly Speedline memo. Ride today.
> 
> Proof of that is the Team Shelby invasion which is happening again in Long Beach at the Cyclone Coaster ride on sunday July 6th. Better yet, there is a 4th of July parade also nearby so you can flaunt those Shelbys there also.  Be there, or ride a Huffman.




if a picture is worth a thousand words, here's my 6 thousand word essay on that subject. in short, I'll bet my Huffy get's more miles per year than your speedline!




















and a short essay from 2012


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 30, 2014)

dougfisk said:


> I was thinking maybe Shelby owners are more self-assured in their choices, and as such, are not needful of reassurance or confirmation from others...   :eek:
> 
> 
> *Ride Huffy...*




Bwahahaahaaa! Made my day!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 30, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> For those that want to keep score! V/r Shawn
> 
> Classic Bike of the Year
> 2014-1936 Dayton (Huffman) Super Streamline
> ...




Wow, so laugh all you like, Huffy's dominated for 15 years! the only one close is Colson, and Shelby only got one in 15 years? wonder why that is? and where are the Schwinns?


----------



## rockabillyjay (Apr 30, 2014)

"what did the Shelby of that year look like? "  hahaha! Shots fired! love it..


----------



## Iverider (Apr 30, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> Wow, so laugh all you like, Huffy's dominated for 15 years! the only one close is Colson, and Shelby only got one in 15 years? wonder why that is? and where are the Schwinns?




It took two of them to win it too!


----------



## slick (May 1, 2014)

If you do it right the first time and win, you dont need multiple attempts. Lol!! 

Id rather have bald tires on my Shelby then have to dust it and the trophies on the wall. 

Oh, and me snapping a picture of your Huffy? Im glad you didn't notice my camera wasn't even on. Im a great actor and didnt want you to feel left out of the other photos I took that day.  Lol!


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 1, 2014)

To my knowledge, the winners are chosen from a panel of knowledgeable people in our hobby and popular vote.
I am not aware of the weighting, but this is as it should be... not a popularity contest on the shiniest bike by a crowd of folks not knowing what makes each bicycle special/correct in its contextual history.
Kinda like the judging on Dancing with the Stars or else the closest to "A-list" actor or musician would always win.

Second comment, I love me some Huffmans, but over the last couple of years you had to bring one to win.
I am going to toss the gauntlet now and say that ain't happening in 2015 or at least some of my bikes will attempt to reverse that trend.

Third comment on why a modern paramount wouldn't win...comparing a bicycle that is half the age of prewar ballooners that sat in outbuildings and were made (and abused by) for kids is not a fair comparison.
Nice bike, win your decade and smile because comparing designs of straight tubing to prewar ballooners, I mean... seriously?
Clearly I am biased on the subject, but I get 1 vote as I choose.

Lastly, I wouldn't preclude any machine on 2 wheels from entering the CBOY contest, it should be an open field and it is.
HOWEVER, I could never vote for a restored bicycle in this category.
It's like it wasn't good enough to win in it's original condition and also who knows where the parts came from...an amalgamation is not the real deal...never will be.
Besides, the material and especially the individualized and professional attention isn't apples to apples from original product and I'll concede the restorations are in many cases better than a factory production.
So is that fair?

It's just a contest, love what you got.

Chris


----------



## hoofhearted (May 1, 2014)

frankster41 said:


> What happened to the Merkel?




*frankster41 ... of course this is only my opinion ... one day, a bicycle NOT HAVING balloon tires 
will earn the top prize --- Classic Bicycle Of The Year.*

Until that happens, i will still support the judges decisions.

Had my '17 parallel-bar FM chassis in the ring .. next to Vaughn's '17 drop-top-bar FM motorbike ... 
"for educational and comparative purposes".  Asked on my $10 entry card that my FM chassis not be 
judged, as it was not placed as a contender.

Very possible Vaughn understood the Classic Bicycle Of The Year ring is a balloon-tire paradise.

Was encouraged that a young collector such as Vaughn would place his entry in that ring .. seeing that 
most, if not all of the rides are balloon-era.  For some of us .. that ten-dollar entry fee is a small price to 
pay for the enlightenment of others.

My comments .. above .. are not meant to irritate anyone --- i believe it's important to showcase some of 
the jewels in other eras of the bicycle-collecting community.

Those bicycles that earned a prize in that Classic Bicycle Of The Year Ring - 2014 .. were certainly deserving. 

Hopefully we will see some fotos of Tom Hern's outrageously-beautiful '36 Streamline !!!  Way to go, TOM !!!


.......... patric cafaro



=============================================================================
=============================================================================


----------



## Iverider (May 1, 2014)

Must. Post. Pics!



hoofhearted said:


> Had my '17 parallel-bar FM chassis in the ring .. next to Vaughn's '17 drop-top-bar FM motorbike ...
> "for educational and comparative purposes".  Asked on my $10 entry card that my FM chassis not be
> judged, as it was not placed as a contender.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 1, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> Must. Post. Pics!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hoofhearted (May 1, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> Must. Post. Pics!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Iverider (May 1, 2014)

I know it's not the Folgers that has me droolin'! Supah nice!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 1, 2014)

I wonder if a Five Bar would have a chance up there? I plan on entering either an original or restored bike next year and have a few choices but a Monark would be different. V/r Shawn


----------



## hoofhearted (May 1, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> I know it's not the Folgers that has me droolin'! Supah nice!





*Young man -- you are too kind !!  Thanks.*

.........  patric









=============================================
=============================================


----------



## charnleybob (May 1, 2014)

hoofhearted said:


> Krautwaggen said:
> 
> 
> > Must. Post. Pics!
> ...


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (May 2, 2014)

*judges*

A few years ago i sat back and watched the Bike of the year bikes get judged.  I witnessed rare quality bikes get passed over,  literally like less then one minute so another shelby air flow or the simular got drooled over.
"Classic"?  In the eyes of the beholder.  Ok Rant done.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 2, 2014)

I'd say its pretty much a crap shoot and highly subjective but it is what is is. V/r Shawn


----------



## hoofhearted (May 2, 2014)

charnleybob said:


> hoofhearted said:
> 
> 
> > Patric,
> ...


----------



## Classicriders (May 2, 2014)

Several points.  
There is a Best Restored and a Best Preserved CBOY.  This way apples are competeing with apples.
Has anyone actually gone on the AA bike shoe web site?  In 2011 both winners were NOT balloon tires bikes.
http://www.ann-arbor-bicycleshow.com/CBoftheY2011.html
This years' CBOY entries were numerous, this is GREAT NEWS!  In the past there were some years where there were as few as a half dozen bikes entered.  Often times in these years there wasn't much of a choice for CBOY.  I have been honored with the privelage of judging for several shows and at a couple of them I was disappointed at the lack of entries.  
If people want to see more variety in this category, and in the winners... BRING YOUR BIKE!  The more the better!  Contribute and participate by sharing your own bikes.  That is what this show is about.  The opportunity for collectors to see bikes that they have never seen before and may never see again.
Over the years I have had many people comment about this very subject... how few bikes there are, seeing the same brands or models multiple times.... etc... My first question to them is always. "Have you ever entered a bike?" Well over 95% of the time the answer is no.
So...

A. Be part of the problem by not participating.
or
B. Be part of the solution and participate.

Hope to see a record number of entries in 2015, I will have at least one myself.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 2, 2014)

at the risk of offending someone, I'll say that I've noticed that the judges at Ann Arbor simply don't know what they are looking at.
this year is a perfect example. while both bikes were absolutely beautiful, the more correctly restored bike didn't win. I've heard you have to be one of the "Good 'ol Boys" to win, and I've heard that they simply don't know better, and most of them are still going on information from the 1980's.
I don't think I would ever bother entering anything, what's the point, either way you won't get the consideration you deserve.


----------



## catfish (May 2, 2014)

Very well said. 



Classicriders said:


> Several points.
> There is a Best Restored and a Best Preserved CBOY.  This way apples are competeing with apples.
> Has anyone actually gone on the AA bike shoe web site?  In 2011 both winners were NOT balloon tires bikes.
> http://www.ann-arbor-bicycleshow.com/CBoftheY2011.html
> ...


----------



## charnleybob (May 2, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> at the risk of offending someone, I'll say that I've noticed that the judges at Ann Arbor simply don't know what they are looking at.
> this year is a perfect example. while both bikes were absolutely beautiful, the more correctly restored bike didn't win. I've heard you have to be one of the "Good 'ol Boys" to win, and I've heard that they simply don't know better, and most of them are still going on information from the 1980's.
> I don't think I would ever bother entering anything, what's the point, either way you won't get the consideration you deserve.






I don't want to get into a little girl internet slapping contest, but who says you know what you are looking at?


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 2, 2014)

charnleybob said:


> I don't want to get into a little girl internet slapping contest, but who says you know what you are looking at?




you may be right, but I'm just going by what I've seen.
I'll show you where I'm coming from if you'll show me where you're coming from and we'll both learn.
I'm kinda going by the advertising, as far as I know there are no known original paint bikes out there. Tom's bike was patterned after Scott's Maroon and Black Safety. show me a 36 Super with boxed pins and we can discuss it. though it may be a discussion better suited to this thread:
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?22538-Huffman-Super-Streamlines/page16


----------



## catfish (May 3, 2014)

charnleybob said:


> I don't want to get into a little girl internet slapping contest, but who says you know what you are looking at?




Nice !!!!!!


----------



## Dave Stromberger (May 3, 2014)

The runner-up for BOTY, Nathan Pence's Streamliner. I thought this one shoulda won first place too, but I'm biased since I did the paint.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 3, 2014)

it's a hard thing, both bikes are spectacular, but Nate's has the edge in my book. it doesn't get any better than having to choose between two such amazing looking bikes!


Dave Stromberger said:


> The runner-up for BOTY, Nathan Pence's Streamliner. I thought this one shoulda won first place too, but I'm biased since I did the paint.
> 
> View attachment 149561


----------

